# Mohair scarf!



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I have just finished a mohair scarf in a soft moss green from vintage yarn.
I doubled it with a multicolored mohair blend for some pizzazz.
It is so light weight, but so soft and warm! I just love this one!

The color really is a lovely mossy green.. it just photographs blue-ish.

The scarf is 53" long and 5 " wide and I can leave the fringe untrimmed in case you want to trim to a point or in a wave.

$30. free shipping because it would cost almost nothing to ship a fluffy cloud.
(smoke free-pet free home)

Paypal or cleverly concealed cash.
Paypal is [email protected]


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

That is gorgeous! I hope it sells fast.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I am always so envious of your work that if the scarf is not spoken for I would love to have it.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

PM sent.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Oh... SOLD! by the way.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

That scarf must be sooo soft and what a great bargain for this type of artistic work! Woodpecker this will be gorgeous on you!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

romysbaskets said:


> That scarf must be sooo soft and what a great bargain for this type of artistic work! Woodpecker this will be gorgeous on you!


Thank you Romy! It is indeed lovely.


----------

